# 70D having issues, what would cause this?



## bradleysmith (May 16, 2017)

Hey guys, new to the forum.  Hope this is the appropriate place to post.  I've had my 70D for for 2-3 years now and it's worked flawlessly.  Out of the blue yesterday, this started happening.  I changed lenses and got the same result.  I know I need to call Canon, but don't have the time right now and thought this might be a good place to get a quick answer.  Am I doomed?


----------



## weepete (May 16, 2017)

Weird. First I thought it was maybe the shutter sticking, but that tends to give you a straight line (could be at the bottom of the image) but the top part has a distinct curve. Hmm... I'm still going with some kind of shutter mechanism issue as mechanically it's the only thing I can think of that would cause this kind of issue. Maybe someone else make a better diagnosis.


----------



## bradleysmith (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.  So you're not thinking a sensor issue?


----------



## table1349 (May 16, 2017)

1 -866-510-1335  Canon Service USA

Or

1-800-555-2368 - Ghostbusters. 




Looks like it is service time to me.  Give Canon a call, tell them the problem, they may have you e-mail them a photo.  You send it in for a free estimate and then decide if it is worth the amount to get it fixed or not.


----------



## bradleysmith (May 16, 2017)

Thanks, yeah I figured this inevitable.  It's good to know how the process works.


----------



## bratkinson (May 17, 2017)

I'm thinking it's a possible light leak from the left side of the image.  Given the problem occurs on multiple lenses, it's not a damaged lens like the 16-35 I split open when I dropped my camera several months ago.  But if you recently dropped your camera, it could be a damaged mounting ring.

Another possibility is that the camera firmware is damaged slightly, perhaps due to overheating, the EPROM firmware that does conversion to JPG has a problem.  It could be a similar problem in your post processing software and/or hardware.  To narrow it down, check the image on the camera LCD.  If you can 'zoom in' on the LCD, see if the problem is there.  If so, it's a camera problem.  If so, then download the RAW file to your computer and view it there with your PP software.  If the problem is NOT in the image, then it's the firmware in the camera.  If the JPG is OK on the camera LCD but screwy on your computer (as JPG), you may have a RAM or HD problem on your computer. 

Being a former computer geek, I'd consider updating the camera firmware.  I don't know if the 70D has had multiple firmware updates like my 5D3, but it's worth a shot.  The problem is that if a firmware update fails to complete, you likely have a thousand dollar brick that Canon may be able to remedy for $$$.

When all else fails, send it to Canon.  So far, they've seen 2 of my lenses.  They get it done in a day or two after OK'ing and paying their estimated cost.


----------



## bradleysmith (May 17, 2017)

Great help, thanks for your reply.  I can definitely see the problem when viewing the image on the LCD, so the problem is in the camera.  I will try your RAW suggestion.  A light leak seems like a good guess, but I haven't dropped my camera so I'm not sure how the mounting ring could've been damaged. 

I'm a little confused by this statement "The problem is that if a firmware update fails to complete, you likely have a thousand dollar brick that Canon may be able to remedy for $$$."  Are you saying that if I do a firmware update and the update doesn't complete then it ruins the camera?


----------



## tecboy (May 17, 2017)

Could be the shutter curtains are messed up.  Keep us update if you take your camera for service.


----------



## bratkinson (May 19, 2017)

bradleysmith said:


> I'm a little confused by this statement "The problem is that if a firmware update fails to complete, you likely have a thousand dollar brick that Canon may be able to remedy for $$$."  Are you saying that if I do a firmware update and the update doesn't complete then it ruins the camera?



Doing a firmware update is successful 99.999% of the time.  And of the times it may fail, it's usually harmless and can be started over.  But, in the once in a blue moon it does fail, your camera would have to go to Canon to get it operable again.


----------



## tecboy (May 19, 2017)

I had similar problem.


----------



## TCampbell (May 21, 2017)

That's the shape of a jammed shutter blade.  You've got a sticking or jammed shutter blade.

If you want to see what they look like and how they work, see:


----------



## bradleysmith (Jun 13, 2017)

Just updating you guys... indeed, it was the shutter curtains.  They replaced the shutter assembly.  $285 + $25 for the initial shipping w/ insurance.  Kinda stings, but hopefully I'll get several more good years out of her.  

Curious, do you guys think this happens with use or perhaps sand or something got in there and jammed it up?


----------



## tecboy (Jun 13, 2017)

Just wear and tear.


----------

